# What does mean Out Of Range while using PS2 HDMI adapter?



## Erencikefe (Jan 10, 2020)

Hey, i bought a hdmi converter for my PS2. My monitor is kinda old but it works with Wii, Wii U and PS4. I plug hdmi converter to PS2, and then i convert it with a HDMI to VGA converter and then i plug it to my monitor. Whenever i try to use mu PS2, my monitor says 50 hz 15 khz out of Range. What should i do?


----------



## Hayato213 (Jan 10, 2020)

The display output resolution is higher than what the highest resolution the monitor can take that why you get out of range.


----------



## Erencikefe (Jan 10, 2020)

What should i do in this situation? I tried GSM and it made my screen even worse, it was zoomed and pixels can be seen. So that means my monitor is a trash than...


----------



## Ryccardo (Jan 10, 2020)

Almost no computer monitors (except CGA/EGA ones,but for those you have other interfacing issues, and some very early premium "multiscan" VGA ones) support 15KHz horizontal frequencies

The simplest solution is to use the console with an appropriate (ie standard TV resolution) display 


Or at least if you really must use that crappy flatscreen, avoid cheap upscalers - you can't really get much cheaper than the Retrotink X2


----------



## Erencikefe (Jan 11, 2020)

I heard that upscalers suck. So that's why i didn't buy one of them. And yes i have to use this monitor my parents always use it and i don't have a chance to play games on it.


----------

